# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  اسباب السعاده الحقيقيه

## المتميزة

واخواتي نعلم كل العلم ان السعاده هي 
مطلب كل انسان في هذا الوجود ...واعظم سعاده 
هي السعاده الروحيه ..المتمثله في اعماق النفس ... 
واليكم بعض اسباب السعاده الحقيقيه ..... 

********************************* 

"فكر واشكر" 

والمعني ان تذكر نعم الله عليك فاذا هي تغمرك من 
فوقك ومن تحت قدميك(وان تعدوا نعمه الله لا تحصوها) 
صحه في بدن, امن في وطن, غذاء وكساء, وهواء وماء, 
لديك الدنيا وانت لا تشعر, تملك الحياه وانت لا تعلم. 
عندك عينان ولسان وشفتان ويدان ورجلان هل هي مسالة 
سهله ان تمشي علي قدميك, وقد بترت اقدام, 
وان تعتمد علي ساقيك, وقد قطعت سوق, احقير ان تنام ملء 
عينيك وقد اطار الالم نوم الكثير, وان تملا معدتك 
من الطعام الشهي, وان تكرع من الماء البارد وهناك من 
عكر عليه الطعام, ونغص عليه الشراب بامراض واسقام. 
تفكر في سمعك وقد عوفيت من الصمم,وتامل في نظرك 
وقد سلمت من العمي , وانظر الي جلدك وقد نجوت 
من البرص والجذام, والمح عقلك وقد انعم عليك بحضوره 
ولم تفجع بالجنون والذهول.فكر في نفسك, واهلك, وبيتك, 
وعملك, وعافيتك, واصدقائك, والدنيا من حولك فكر واشكر. 
****************************************** 

"ما مضى قد فات" 

تذكر الماضي والتفاعل معه واستحضاره, والحزن لماسية 
حمق وجنون, وقتل لارادة وتبديد للحياة الحاضرة. ان ملف 
الماضي عند العقلاء يطوي ولا يروي, يغلق 
عليه ابدا في زنزانة النسيان, يقيد بحبال قويه في سجن 
الاهمال فلا يخرج ابدا, ويوصد عليه فلا يري النور, 
لانة مضي وانتهي, لا الحزن يعيده, لا الهم يصلحه, 
لا الغم يصححه, لا الكدر يحييه, لانه عدم, 
لا تعش في كابوس الماضي وتحت مظله الفائت, 
انقذ نفسك من شبح الماضي, اتريد ان ترد النهر الي مصبه, 
والشمس الى مطلعها, والطفل الي بطن امة, والدمعة الي العين, 
انك بتفاعلك مع الماضي, وقلقك منهواحتراقك بناره, 
وانطراحك علي اعتابه وضعا ماساويا رهيبا مخيفا مفزعا. 
القراءة في دفتر الماضي ضياع للحاضر, وتمزيق للجهد, 
ونسف للساعة الراهنة, ذكر الله الامم وما فعلت 
ثم قال: "تلك امه قد خلت" انتهي الامر وانقضي, ولا طائل 
من تشريح جثه الزمان, واعادة عجله التاريخ.ان الذي يعود للماضي, 
كالذي يطحن الطحين وهو مطحون اصلا, وكالذي 
ينشر نشارة الخشب ،ولئن اجتمعت الانس والجن علي اعاده 
ما مضي لما استطاعوا لان هذا هو المحال بعينه.ان الناس 
لا ينظرون للوراء ولا يلتفتون الي الخلف, لان الريح تتجه 
الي الامام والماء ينحدر الي الامام والقافله تسير الي الامام, 
فلا تخالف سنة الحياة....واعلموا انه لا شيئ بالحياة يتغير 
بل نحن من يتغير 
************************************ 

"لا تنتظر شكرا من احد" 

من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه لا يذهب العرف بين الله 
والناس خلق الله العباد ليذكروه و رزق الله الخليقه ليشكروه, 
فعبد الكثير غيره, وشكر الاغلبية سواه, لان طبيعه الجحود والنكران 
والجفاء وكفران النعم غالبه علي النفوس, فلا تصدم اذا وجدت 
هؤلاء قد كفروا جميلك واحرقوا احسانك ونسوا معروفك 
بل ربما ناصبوك العداء ورموك بمنجنيق الحقد الدفين لا لشيء 
الا لانك احسنت اليهم.وطالع سجل العالم المشهود, 
فاذا في فصوله قصه اب ربي ابنه وغذاه وكساه واطعمه 
وسقاه وادبه وعلمه وسهر لينام وجاع ليشبع وتعب ليرتاح فلما طر 
شاربه وقوي ساعده اصبح لوالده كالكلب العقور, استخفافا 
, ازدراء, مقتا, عقوقا صارخا عذابا وبيلا. 
ان هذا الخطاب الحار لا يدعوك لترك الجميل, وعدم الاحسان للغير, 
انما يوطنك علي انتظار الجحود والتنكر للجميل والاحسان 
فلا تبتئس بما كانوا يصنعون.اعمل الخير لوجه الله, 
لانك الفايز علي كل حال, واحمد الله لانك المحسن وهو المسيء, 
واليد العليا خير من اليد السفلي 
( انما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا) 
*********************************

----------


## شمعة امل

كتير حلو
مشكووووووووووورة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

موضوع جميل

----------


## The Gentle Man

كثير حلو

يسلموا س

----------


## المتميزة

شكرا على مروركم الجميل  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا موضوع رائع فعلا 

مشكورة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

"ما مضى قد فات"

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## المتميزة

شكرا على المرور  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## سويتر

موضوع حلو

----------


## دليلة

قمة الروعة شكرا المتميزة تقبلي مروري

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## ابو العبد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

ومشكورات على المرور الطيب

----------


## ملحم انا

شي حلو يسلمو كتير كتير الله لا يحرمنى  منك يالغالي

----------


## المتميزة

شكرا على مرورك الطيب يا ملحم

----------


## ملحم انا

موضوع جميل نشكر  اهتمامكم

----------


## Bataineh.88

حلو يسلمو

----------

